

Rand Paul: Apple Deserves Apology From U.S. Gov't [video] - hkmurakami
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/paul-apple-deserves-apology-from-u-s-gov-t-F1tGWOowSvqtcr2bj1Fd9g.html

======
rrc
I agree with Rand. It's the duty of the CEO and other executives at any
company to maximize return on investment for their shareholders. If Apple
executives were to voluntarily increase their tax payments - thereby
decreasing profits - they would not be properly executing their office and
duties. This is especially true when their competitors choose to maintain the
legal advantage.

The entire hearing is a farce and should have been reversed: citizens of the
US grilling legislators about why they implemented tax laws so poorly that
exploitation of loopholes is common practice. I think many of us have
suspicions as to why this is the case.

~~~
pstuart
And then later on they ask for a Tax Holiday to repatriate the funds. All
perfectly legal, right?

Why are tax laws implemented so poorly? Could it be because companies like
Apple have pressured for thge congress for a shitpile of loopholes?

------
DrJosiah
Ahh yes, the "job creator" myth of low taxes.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKCvf8E7V1g>

